# 4.5 Grainers Munich Dunkel BJCP winner (VIC)



## Grainer (1/2/16)

Got 3rd Place in the Victorian Beerfest Competition (Australia), 2nd in Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest
Grainer's Munich Dunkel




[SIZE=9pt](1 ratings)[/SIZE] All Grain Recipe 

*Batch Size: *44.00 l
*Style:* Munich Dunkel
*Boil Size: *61.05 l
*Style Guide:* BJCP 1999
*Color:* 28.7 EBC
*Equipment:* Haymaker Brewing Co.
*Bitterness:* 19.3 IBUs
*Boil Time:* 90 min
*Est OG:* 1.062 (15.1° P)
*Mash Profile:* Decoction Mash, Double
*Est FG:* 1.016 SG (4.1° P)
*Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*ABV:* 6.0%
*Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients Amount Name Type #
9.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2
900.0 g Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 3
200.0 g Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 4
20.0 g Magnum [12.0%] - Boil 60 min Hops 5
1.20 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15 min) Misc 6
53.0 g Tettnang [4.5%] - Boil 15 min Hops 7
1 pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast 8
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3 days) Misc 9

Ratings
Beerfest




Got 3rd Place in the Victorian Beerfest Competition (Australia), 2nd in Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest


----------



## Droopy Brew (9/2/16)

Sounds good Grainer. What was your fermentation and lagering schedule?


----------



## Grainer (9/2/16)

I fermented at 11-12 DegC from memory and then when nearly at full ferment I raised the temp slowly (1 degree a day) to 19 DegC for a few days then back down a degree or 2 every day to 1 DegC.. It then needed at a minimum of 1 month to lager before it started to mellow out and come into its own.


----------

